# Quick inquiry if I may...



## MFB (Dec 20, 2011)

In an attempt to make more room in my ...room before I move out, I was about to bump a slightly old FS thread for my Jackson KV with a lowered price; until I noticed it's been closed for some reason. My only assumption is that it's because it was not an "assembled" guitar versus all the parts being there and thus maybe should've been in Gear vs. Guitars? If that's the case would it be possible to have it moved and re-opened so I can try and move it, since I feel like making a duplicate thread for it is just asking for trouble.

Here's the guitar/thread, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/160365-jackson-js30kv-project.html


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2011)

Opened and moved to Gear since it's parts... also it would have been more appropriate to just use the report post feature for this


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been closing old FS/FT threads in the Guitar Marketplace. The way I figure, if a thread hasn't been bumped or modified in over three months, chances are, the guitar have moved, or are just no longer for sale. 

Anyone is free to report their older, closed FS/FT thread for it to be reopened. I just got tired of spammers and 1-post necros on them.


----------

